
Is Cancelling Brexit the Prime Minister’s New Default? - mpweiher
https://www.itv.com/news/2019-04-08/is-cancelling-brexit-the-prime-ministers-new-default/
======
osullivj
If the House of Lords votes through Cooper-Letwin today, and it gets Royal
Assent, then a no deal Brexit has become illegal. If the EU also refuses an
extension, then the PM has no option but to revoke.

